# wheels for gravel bike with disc brakes.



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Building a Ti Gravel Bike. $3,000 Enve wheels are outside my budget and this is not intended to be an aero bike. What's a good alloy wheel set for around $1,000. Bike will be ridden in winter, rain and some off-road. I'm not trying to replicate my C-59 which already is an excellent road bike for good weather.

The one caveat is that I'd like the wheels to support thru-axle. Interested in recommendations. I had one suggestion to consider Mavic but this brand has so much bad talk on this website and others. Other than being bullet proof there isn't much I like about Mavic.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

I just built 2 sets of thru axle gravel wheels for myself. One I used DT Swiss 240 Center Lock in 28/28 (because I allready had them), the other I used I9 24/28 in a 6 blt. As far as rims go I used the Pacenti SL25. It seemed to be the best choice without gettin too exotic. My inside sources stated there had been few, if any warranty issues with this rim. It was also one of the few out there with a welded seem. I have one set up for gravel tubeless and one with road tires tubed.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm certainly no expert, but but my Chris King wheels have been fantastic. I've been beating the crap out of them on trails for a year and a half and haven't even had to true them. When I got them, they required a 6 bolt attachment for the disc. That may have changed now.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

wgscott said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but but my Chris King wheels have been fantastic. I've been beating the crap out of them on trails for a year and a half and haven't even had to true them. When I got them, they required a 6 bolt attachment for the disc. That may have changed now.


didn't know chris king did wheels. interesting...


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Any older (ie non wide) 29er wheelset will fit the bill and since they are no longer in demand, going cheap.

FWIW


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

look up bikehubtore.com I got some Pacenti sl25s for disc that can be easily swapped back and forth between thru axle and standard for under $500.
A tad more and they'll use white industry hubs.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Velocity aileron rims are nice and velocity's hubs allow for thru-axles. You can step it up to I9 hubs which is really nice. I've really enjoyed my aileron's on my CX bike for CX training and gravel race duty.

Stan's grail are supposed to be pretty nice and I imagine they have the option for a thru-axle or they can be built to a nicer hub like a DT.

The pacenti mentioned above seems like a good buy. The November nimbus ti CLD seems like a similarly good option but it looks like they are limited to 24 or 28 spokes so that may not work if your pretty heavy. I've been riding my ailerons at 28 spokes with shimano CX-75 hubs weighing 225-230 lbs without incident and I suspect many of the rims mentioned above will be in the same ballpark for rim strength.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

bikerector said:


> Velocity aileron rims are nice and velocity's hubs allow for thru-axles. You can step it up to I9 hubs which is really nice. I've really enjoyed my aileron's on my CX bike for CX training and gravel race duty.
> 
> Stan's grail are supposed to be pretty nice and I imagine they have the option for a thru-axle or they can be built to a nicer hub like a DT.
> 
> The pacenti mentioned above seems like a good buy. The November nimbus ti CLD seems like a similarly good option but it looks like they are limited to 24 or 28 spokes so that may not work if your pretty heavy. I've been riding my ailerons at 28 spokes with shimano CX-75 hubs weighing 225-230 lbs without incident and I suspect many of the rims mentioned above will be in the same ballpark for rim strength.


i weigh 150 lbs. Sounds like a wheel that could come off stiff then, htat is if you are over 200 lbs


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

HED Ardennes Plus can be gotten for disc and with through axle.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> HED Ardennes Plus can be gotten for disc and with through axle.


sounds like a choice between hed & shimano,


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

make sure you're being a frame with spacing that matches the wheels you get.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

NoTubes Grail.


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

Zipp 30


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

My vote would be a Bitex hubset from BHS (bike hub store) built w/ one of the previously mentioned good rims (HED, Pacenti, Grail). I know you mentioned you were looking for alloy, but if you have a $600-$700 budget you could consider building with light bicycle chinese carbon rims.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

BHS makes the C-31 rim in a NON machined version. THis is a very stiff rim that is very well suited for a 200+ rider. Using the BHS hubs and that rim would be a very economical build.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Reynolds aluminum wheel comes in 142mm thru. Not chic, so they can be had cheap new on ebay


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

Boyd has a nice offerreing here for $550.00. Altamont with Disc Brake Hubs CLOSEOUT!! - Boyd Cycling

Appears to be a Bitex hub,


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

lots of great ideas. thanks


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

November Bicycles: Race smart. - Nimbus Ti CLD Wheelsets

Another option people on this forum like. I've never used them but they seem solid. Choice of rims too.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

deviousalex said:


> November Bicycles: Race smart. - Nimbus Ti CLD Wheelsets
> 
> Another option people on this forum like. I've never used them but they seem solid. Choice of rims too.


I'm happy with mine so far.


----------



## lynch.cr (Aug 17, 2014)

deviousalex said:


> November Bicycles: Race smart. - Nimbus Ti CLD Wheelsets
> 
> Another option people on this forum like. I've never used them but they seem solid. Choice of rims too.


I'm happy with mine as well. I went with the pacenti SL25 in 28/28 spoke count because I like ice cream :frown2:


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: ENVE makes low profile wheels and MTB wheels. They certainly have wheels appropriate for gravel bikes for those on budget, just a very high budget.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

looigi said:


> FWIW: ENVE makes low profile wheels and MTB wheels. They certainly have wheels appropriate for gravel bikes for those on budget, just a very high budget.


Yeha it's like that bikerumor article the other day about Alchemy's "affordable" steel frameset....for $2600


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Just a quick point. Someone on the boards brought this up. On Specialized site. Check out the Road Wheels. They have all the way at the bottom. A set of Axis wheels listed at 1664grams for $250. That is a smoking deal. Going to pick a set up soon myself for my winter,gravel,cx,beater,commuter bike.


----------



## andy13 (Aug 22, 2008)

I would be careful on the Axis wheels. They are listed as the SCS rear hub "the patented SCS hub system for a proper chainline on short chainstay performance road and cyclocross bikes." I would confirm with Specialized that they will work on your frame. I believe the 12mm thru-axle version is a 135X12. The QR version may be normal 135x10. Just worth checking.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

These are a LOT heavier than 1664 grams....and they have the stupid Specialized spacing


thehook said:


> Just a quick point. Someone on the boards brought this up. On Specialized site. Check out the Road Wheels. They have all the way at the bottom. A set of Axis wheels listed at 1664grams for $250. That is a smoking deal. Going to pick a set up soon myself for my winter,gravel,cx,beater,commuter bike.


----------

